# For He Will Sprinkle Many Nations: Why Sophia's Baptism Matters



## N. Eshelman (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be baptizing a baby named Sophia this Lord's Day. Read why it matters to me: 

Why Sophia’s Baptism Matters « Gentle Reformation


----------



## PhilA (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------

